# Would an EMP stop LED flashlight from working???



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is a question I have thought about for a while and I can't come up with my own answer ....
How would an EMP affect things like red dot sights and LED flashlights and weaponlights ?? I am assuming that a standard krypton bulbed flashlight is still operable, but what about the higher end LEDs since most tactical lights we all carry have circuit boards in them? Or the rechargeable flashlights?
Ohio Rusty


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

It is possible, the main thing with EMP or CME is what size of antenna do you have feeding the susceptable circuitry.But LED flashlight would likely still work.

IE connected to mains you have hundreds of miles of cable to overload the led (its fried) or small off grid setup it may not be.
It is possible that even incandesant bulbs connected to the grid will be damaged.

The Carrington event gives us clues I dont think most cars will be disabled by a EMP some will but most will be running untill
the gas or tires run out.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

I have several Cree XM-L2 flashlights stored in my Faraday cage but my best bet is that an EMP would not take them out if they have aluminum bodies. 

There's been a lot of talk about this and its not something that can be tested so no one knows for sure. Most experts say an EMP will probably not kill an LED flashlight that is made of aluminum, they are less enthusiastic about the plastic flashlights.

I bought a half dozen really nice LED flashlights on ebay after some trial and error. They run on either 3 AAA batteries or can accept a single 18650 battery. Aluminum bodies with a focus ring. I keep two in the house for normal use and the rest in the cage.


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't believe an emp will fry led flashlights, but who really knows?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

I would think there would not be any damage to it, the problem is it is very hard to find good info, on the effects of EMP, and when things were being "tested" electronics were still mostly tube based, which is very rugged when it comes to EMP, a lot of it is how much circurty does it have to pick up the EMP, but I would think the circurty is so small in size that I really doubt it could pick up enough charge to hurt it,


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

The problem is we just won't know until it happens. EMPs are largely based on theory with very little ways to test these theories. My only suggestion would be to store the flashlight without the batteries in them.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Hitch said:


> The problem is we just won't know until it happens. EMPs are largely based on theory with very little ways to test these theories. *My only suggestion would be to store the flashlight without the batteries in them.*


Wouldn't make any difference.

If you're worried about an LED flashlight, put it in a plastic bag and wrap it with aluminum foil.. or build a small Faraday cage that opens easily.

Remember that flashlights run on batteries and batteries wear out. You should keep a supply of rechargeable batteries and keep a charger in a Faraday cage also.

Eneloop and Energizer make the best commonly sized rechargeables


----------

